# Help me...brisket!



## wild39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just put my 1st brisket on 7 lbs ( no  pics...sorry I'm a rookie)
It's at 150 after 2hrs 15 mins! Seems fast for what I've read. Temp has been about 260, but I turned it down to 220. Suggestions?!?!?!


----------



## lancep (Jul 26, 2017)

First, just take a breath. At those temps it Should hit the stall soon and slow down for a while. Is it a whole packer or a flat? If it gets done early you can wrap in foil and then an old towel and put it in a dry cooler. It will stay hot for hours.


----------



## wild39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Perfect. So it's hard to say how fast it rises. Thanks for the input I'll let you know how it turns out. Any advice on the temp to pull it off & wrap? Not serving for 7-8 hours from now. I think the stall is starting now about 160ish


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 26, 2017)

I have never seen a brisket under 9 lbs. Wish I could get one 7.


----------



## lancep (Jul 26, 2017)

Let it ride until 190ish and then start probing for tenderness. When you can slide a probe, skewer whatever in with little to no resistance, it's done. For me that's usually in the 200s.


----------



## wild39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks LanceP,


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2017)

Keep us posted!

Al


----------



## wild39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Not sure I should admit this, but went budget for the 1st one in case I messed it up...COSTCO.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 26, 2017)

Costco is where half the people get them from [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## bigdogstud (Jul 26, 2017)

I usually keep mine around 200 degrees while smoking seems to turn out great. I smoke til temp is about 160-170 then take out and put foil pan with broth and cover then back in til about 200 then take out and rest in cooler filling with towels and let it rest for couple hours. Always really tender doing this way. I also inject with mix of broth and rub before cooking and that same mix I put in the foil pan. Done a few they just keep getting better.  













IMG_0271.JPG



__ bigdogstud
__ Jul 26, 2017


----------



## bigdogstud (Jul 26, 2017)

Also probably best to get a wireless temp probe so you open lid as little as possible easier to keep steady temps.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 26, 2017)

I think he is using an old Mr. Meat Smoker ELECTRIC model. Looks like a Brinkmann electric.


----------



## bigdogstud (Jul 26, 2017)

Ah I have now experience with that one I use a Traeger thats the only one I have ever cooked on.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 26, 2017)

There is a funny video of an oriental woman cooking a big turkey in an electric ECB on YouTube.. Lmao.. It's pretty funny


----------



## wild39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> I think he is using an old Mr. Meat Smoker ELECTRIC model. Looks like a Brinkmann electric.


actually found a masterbuilt electric on sale & am using it for the 1st time. LOVE the Mr Meat smoker for ribs, but have absolutely no control with it. not even a vent. it holds 210-250.

Brisket seems to be progressing nicely through the stall 158 up to 164 over the last 2 hours. looks juicy still(peeked for about 10 seconds) i have some butcher paper to be used only if needed to finish on time. I got it from the local meat market & it is shiney(plastic?) on one side. can I use that type, or do I need a different kind...or foil?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 26, 2017)

Foil.. you have a coated freezer paper.  Couple layers of foil should be good.  Nice.. you got that smoker .. should be good for ya.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 26, 2017)

Probe the flat in several places to determine doneness.  You can estimate doneness by IT but my experience is that it's done when a probe or skewer slides in with no resistance...I've had that be the case with an IT anywhere from about 190°F to 205°-207°...probing for tenderness is the best way to tell IMHO...

Walt.


----------



## gary s (Jul 27, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a hot sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## wild39 (Jul 27, 2017)

Brisket turned out great!













IMG_1541.JPG



__ wild39
__ Jul 27, 2017


















IMG_1543.JPG



__ wild39
__ Jul 27, 2017






Too busy eating it with friends last night to add picture.
Pulled it off at 195 after 9 hours. Didn't wrap it until then. Foil & a towel. Cooler for about 2 hours & was able to squeeze juices while I was cutting it...delicious!


----------



## phatbac (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks good!

congrats on the brisket,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

Congratulations...it's always great when a plan comes together

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

:points:

Looks great!  Nice!   I was saying i never see briskets that weight.. well today, i just saw 3 that were about 7 to 7 and a half lbs.. [emoji]128512[/emoji]

Take care.. johnny B


----------



## lancep (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks great!
:points:


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice looking brisket.


----------

